# new passports for dogs



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

dont know if this has already been posted but just read this in the mail

think it just applies to pups or newly aquired dogs

Owners who already have valid pet passports are not required to buy a new one.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...assports-war-puppy-smugglers-intensifies.html

john


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

evening all,


I have read it too, It is most of the papers today.



norm


----------

